# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Roughcast Render

## kman20451

Hi All, 
I'm very new to this site and was hoping to find some useful info for a DIY render 
I am an owner builder of a Federation style home and would like to finish off my gable end with a roughcast render, but i haven't been able to find too much info on the net. Does anyone have any recommendations on how i can do this myself or where i can purchase the right materials? 
Any tips would be gratefully received 
Cheers
kman20451

----------


## Haveago1

Welcome to the site.... 
I have started to render the outside of our place and am more than happy to share my (admittedly inexperienced) thoughts and suggestions but am unsure what you mean by 'roughcast render'. Is this just coarser than a 'smooth' finish?  
Also, what is the gable you are rendering made of and what size in total are you going to cover?

----------


## an3_bolt

Could this be the thread you are looking for:  http://www.renovateforum.com/showthread.php?t=76122 
Otherwise could be possible to achieve with a "harl" coat of lumpy (texture) mix. But I would think the "splatter box" would be more authentic. 
I think the technical name for the splatter box is a Tryolean Flicker? http://www.gumtree.com/london/69/43460969.html 
I have not used one of them - but I have a sneaky suspicion if you put too much on at one go it will just sag or run - perhaps several coats might be required? But I am sure there is someone here who is conversant with the correct application technique? 
Good luck.

----------


## an3_bolt

I was knocking some off that stuff off some bricks today and what appears on our house is at least a 2 layer system (1920's bungalow): 
Layer closest to bricks is like a normal render skim coat.
Next appears to be the splatter coat - very very hard with agg in it.  
Hope that helps

----------

